
Some countries defend China over mass detention of Uighur Muslims in UN letter - dsr12
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/china-mass-detentions-uighur-muslims-un-letter-human-rights-a9003281.html
======
tomohawk
North Korea, Venezuela, Russia, and many other countries with well known human
rights records think China is doing great things with those concentration
camps, ethnic cleansing, and suffocating surveillance.

Who knew?

